# A Strange Bill Has Arrived



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Just got today by recorded delivery:

Requerimiento De Pago Y Señalamiento De Bienes Y Derechos De Su Propiedad

It looks like a bill, and the amount is:

Importe del principal de la deuda: 560.67 euro
20 por 100 de Recargos de Apremio: 112.14 euro
Intereses de demora al dia la fecha: 48.54 euro
Costas de procedimiento: 2.40 euro

Total: 723.75 euros

It is from Ayuntamiento de Mijas (Malaga). I cannot work out if this is a bill, or a receipt, as there is no indication of an address where to make payment (if it is a bill) and no bank details, so I cannot take it to my bank.

When I bought my villa here 4 years ago the solicitor had power of attorney and set up all my standing orders and direct debits for me, for all taxes etc, and I have never received a 'bill' like this before.

Anyone any idea what this is?

Wibs


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Just got today by recorded delivery:
> 
> Requerimiento De Pago Y Señalamiento De Bienes Y Derechos De Su Propiedad
> 
> ...


Can't say exactly what it is for.I would say the best thing to do is to take it to the town hall in Mijas or get in touch with your lawyer.Suffice to say it looks more like a debt than a receipt.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It does look like an unpaid bill, that may well date from before you brought the house. The phrase "Intereses de demora al dia la fecha" refers to the cumulative interest on the debt that has acrrued since the date it was due.

It wouldn't be the first time a solicitor didn't set up all the payments he/she was supposed to. Alternatively it could be a simple mistake in the Ayuntamiento database - these things happen. If I were you I'd get a gestor to look into it, in case the solicitor tries to cover his/her back.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It being Mijas you are luckier than most. They have a first class Foreigners Dept. and will attend to you in several languages incluiding English. 

You can email them and probably get a reply within an hour or so.

They will be open Monday 9am until 2 pm.

Foreigners Department Mijas Town Hall <[email protected]>;

or call 00 34 952 58 90 10


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Just got today by recorded delivery:
> 
> Requerimiento De Pago Y Señalamiento De Bienes Y Derechos De Su Propiedad
> 
> ...


It looks like your IBI bill (council tax)


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't know why you just didn't call the mayor? Or visit. Google translate works well too, even if you have to type it in manually. 

As Alicaéntia says *-Intereses *de demora al dia la fecha is pretty simple to put into google and see that it is interest from unpaid money which would either put me on the phone straight away or in the car to the mayor.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Ovaldo said:


> I don't know why you just didn't call the mayor? Or visit. Google translate works well too, even if you have to type it in manually.
> 
> As Alicaéntia says *-Intereses *de demora al dia la fecha is pretty simple to put into google and see that it is interest from unpaid money which would either put me on the phone straight away or in the car to the mayor.


Easy.......Ovaldo....chill.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calling the mayor would get the same result as it would in any medium sized town in the UK. Nothing, zero, nada de nada
You wouldn't be able to speak to him/ her and if even if you could they wouldn't be able to solve the problem. The only people who can, are those who work in the correct department in the town hall.
The foreigners dept at Mijas Town Hall sounds like the best idea


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I may be wrong but it looks to me it maybe a notice of a charge to be taken out on your assets or property due to an unpaid debt.

Coming by recorded delivery suggests that it's being escalated and personally I think I'd be looking at paying it and asking questions later or if not at least consulting a lawyer first thing on Monday.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

The foreigner’s department in the Town hall is no longer in Mijas pueblo - but in La Cala de Mijas. I know because I live there. They will, I am sure, be very helpful.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Juan C said:


> It being Mijas you are luckier than most. They have a first class Foreigners Dept. and will attend to you in several languages incluiding English.
> 
> You can email them and probably get a reply within an hour or so.
> 
> ...


NB. The above info is for the FRD (which is in la Cala de Mijas)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

MataMata said:


> I may be wrong but it looks to me it maybe a notice of a charge to be taken out on your assets or property due to an unpaid debt.
> 
> Coming by recorded delivery suggests that it's being escalated and personally I think I'd be looking at paying it and asking questions later or if not at least consulting a lawyer first thing on Monday.


Yes, it is a notice of what is commonly referred to as an "embargo".

It's quite common, normally the authority would just take the money from any account that they could prove was yours, but it seems that this hasn't happened so they are notifying you that they will obtain the rights to embargo property if you don't pay.

Obviously you need to contact them to find out what the debt is for and to check if it is really yours.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

*SOLVED*
It was a bill, for IBI. It included a late payment penalty and interest. I was able to pay at my bank, because hidden in the very small print was an IBAN number.

I then went to the Town Hall in La Cala. I was seen to immediately by a lady in the Foreigner Section. She checked and it was non-payment of the IBI, in 2016!!! I said 'but I have had no notice of this missing payment, until now', she said, with a smile, 'we are patient'! She said we send out no bills, or reminders, if a payment is declined by the bank on a Direct Debit we don't resubmit after a few days. It is up to the resident or foreigner to know when bills are due, and to check their bank statements to see if all Direct Debits were paid, or not. She also told me that my road tax was also two years in arrears! But the queue to make payments was a mile long, as out of the 20 or so staff in the office, only one was taking payments. In the UK I set up my Direct Debits so I don't have to worry about payments. If one is missed because the funds are low at the end of the month they usually rsubmit after a few days, and if still insufficient funds are available they send out a reminder, all automatic. Here, not so.

Thanks for all the useful advice.

One last question: as the Town Hall in La Cala has a foreigner department, what use is a Gestor? Are you simple paying them for queuing for you?

Wibs


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

Glad you got it sorted though I do not like my tax money going to create a department in the government for people who don't or will not learn the language.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Ovaldo said:


> Glad you got it sorted though I do not like my tax money going to create a department in the government for people who don't or will not learn the language.


The Mijas FRD has existed for about 30 years. It was created and has remained as Mijas local government acknowledged that they have a very large number of non Spaniards living in the municipality who pay taxes and thus deserve consideration. They also have a large number of tourists who also contribute to the coffers.

They do not provide legal services only good, reliable, advice in several languages, including Spanish.

Their consideration is largely in contrast to other municipalities who only have an interest in their non Spanish community except at election time when suddenly they circulate ‘vote for me’ propaganda’ printed perfectly in several languages. After the election they promptly ignore the Foreigners again !


----------



## northernlights (Aug 2, 2019)

Ovaldo said:


> Glad you got it sorted though I do not like my tax money going to create a department in the government for people who don't or will not learn the language.


i don't like my tax money going to help provide medical care for people that,, 

drink to much, (i don't drink)
smoke to much. (i don't smoke)
eat to much, (i'm not fat)
eat the 'wrong' food. (fresh food only)
don't have regular medicals (every 2 years)
have 'womens problems' (i'm a man)
engage in contact sports and are injured. (gentle jogging will do me)
drive without care and are injured in car/motorbike/cycling accidents, (top driver) 

i don't want my tax money going to provide,, 
mountain rescue for people to stupid to go hiking then get lost. (i can read a map)
bike lanes, ( i don't cycle) 
police, (i always lock my doors and are 6'3'' 200lbs) 

so yea you are correct i am also p%ssed about my tax money going on providing employment and the subsequent salary for a bi-lingual Spanish person to live on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> *SOLVED*
> It was a bill, for IBI. It included a late payment penalty and interest. I was able to pay at my bank, because hidden in the very small print was an IBAN number.
> 
> I then went to the Town Hall in La Cala. I was seen to immediately by a lady in the Foreigner Section. She checked and it was non-payment of the IBI, in 2016!!! I said 'but I have had no notice of this missing payment, until now', she said, with a smile, 'we are patient'! She said we send out no bills, or reminders, if a payment is declined by the bank on a Direct Debit we don't resubmit after a few days. It is up to the resident or foreigner to know when bills are due, and to check their bank statements to see if all Direct Debits were paid, or not. She also told me that my road tax was also two years in arrears! But the queue to make payments was a mile long, as out of the 20 or so staff in the office, only one was taking payments. In the UK I set up my Direct Debits so I don't have to worry about payments. If one is missed because the funds are low at the end of the month they usually rsubmit after a few days, and if still insufficient funds are available they send out a reminder, all automatic. Here, not so.
> ...


A gestor can do more than tackle the town hall for you if you want. They can find out about and do paperwork for licences, they could manage accounts, maybe file taxes...


----------

